# Armar un ecualizador



## megabru (Sep 22, 2006)

hola queria que me manden una pagina o que me muestren  el circuito con la cantidad de materiales , etc o digan como hacer un ecualizador potente ,en lo posible que tenga mas de 5 bandas o el que sea para poder conectar a dos parlantes muy potentes . saludos


----------



## shocky (Sep 22, 2006)

Hola Megabru.
Fijate que en este mismo foro publique tres circuitos de equalizadores.
Esta como Circuitos ecualizadores.
Fijate mas abajo
Saludos.


----------



## palomo (Sep 25, 2006)

Amigo shoky si estas interesado tambien en esta pagina encontraras un ecualizador aproximadamente de 8 a 23 bandas solo que tendras que trabajar bastante para tener las bandas que tu quieras, se explica por medio de formulas el corte que tu necesites por frecuencia (banda), yo me contrui el de 23 bandas y el trabajo fue enorme al montarlo, y aunque no lo creas este supero las espectativas que yo tenia de el, el sonido obtenido es bastante bueno y los cortes actuaron perfectamente, (esto no importando el enojo de mi esposa ya que el trabajo por no tener las PCB fue por mas de un mes ya que lo monte en un protoboard) pero la satisfaccion y la sonrisa  que tenia de oreja a oreja nadie me lo quito, asi que si eres casado o tienes novia ve pensando en el tiempo y dinero que este proyecto te llevara y tendras que afrontar el enojo de tu esposa o bien ir buscando una novia nueva.
(Esto si te gusta armar tus propios circuitos o proyectos)

La pagina es esta.... http://www.sound.whsites.net/project75.htm

Se me olvidaba tendras que poner en practica o aprender ingles ya que esta pagina es australiana.

Atte: Palomo


----------



## randall (Ene 22, 2007)

viejo, yo realize uno de 5 vias, me funciono delpelo, ese fue publicado aqui mismo, pero ahora quiero hacerme uno mucho mas vacano, y quiero montar este q usted coloca aqui, si me podria hacer el favor de explicarme mas o menos las cosas, por q la verdad estoy un poco grave de ingles. gracias.

P.S. quiero hacerlo del maximo de bandas posibles.


----------



## Maus (Ago 18, 2011)

hola que tal, necesito un aecualizador que sea el mas sencillo

no saben donde puedo encontrar 1?


----------



## palomo (Ago 18, 2011)

Hola Maus ¿reviviendo muertos? este tema ya de por si es viejo, un consejo ocupa el buscador este no muerde y podras encontrar mucha informacion, te pongo algunos enlaces para orientarte.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-5-bandas-circuito-impreso-probado-4673/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-10-bandas-11717/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-pasivo-5-bandas-pensais-16796/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...grafico-20-cortes-compacto-stereo-mono-18242/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-estereo-ka22233-17657/

Etc.etc. asi que ya tienes para empezar Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2011)

El segundo de ese documento  #*16*

Saludos !


----------

